# Which springs for audi tt RS?



## keitth24 (Dec 5, 2007)

OK so I have been reading for a while and I know that MSS springs are supposed to be really good. They are also much more expensive than say H&R springs. Can anyone shed some light as to if they are worth it and is there a dramatic difference from H&R springs? Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

Good Question. MSS is not a lowering or sport spring kit. Because of the stacked rear spring design, it really accomplishes two things that are generally not compatable. We are able to run a much stiffer rear spring than any spring kit to really enhance the dynamic capabilities of the car AND with the second spring markedly improve the ride, especially over rougher roads.

This all happens seamlessly and really lets the excellent Magneride damper shine. It really competes with coilovers especially when using the optional adjustable front spring. And you keep the S button functionality. It really goes against comventional wisdom, but works great. Many on the forum here are using the Sports kit and are very happy with the results.

Feel free to email me at [email protected] or IM me for more info and feedback or check out our 
website www.msskits.com


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

I have h&r springs on my rs and they ride pretty close to oem but also lowers the car a bit too. The stance is just perfect IMO. 

Know that the mss kit is a fixed single spring in the front and so no lowering at all in the front.(edit: fixed lowering afaik) The rears are height adjustable though. 

IMO the mss kit is if you want to take your car to the track regularly and don't want to fork over more money for a kwv3 kit. Ride quality is subjective also. 

Either one is a good choice depending on what you are wanting to get accomplished.


----------



## keitth24 (Dec 5, 2007)

Canukttrs...where abouts are in you Canada..i'm assuming your Canadian =)...if you are from Canada which website did you order from or did you get it at a local parts store?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

canuckttrs said:


> Know that the mss kit is a fixed single spring in the front and so no lowering at all in the front. The rears are height adjustable though.



From what I understand, the fronts can be adjustable with MSS, there's an updated front part. Otherwise it lowers a fixed amount, ~15mm


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

You said that the ride quality of the MSS kits are subjective, which I suppose is technically true. 

That being said, every single review of them says its better than OEM. 

As an owner, I can tell you that they make the ride sooooo much better. Knowing how well they work, if I had a new TTRS and someone offered me new H&R springs for free, I would not use them. I would rather throw them away and buy a set of MSS springs. They are that good.

I think it comes down to what you are looking for. If you want pure stance, go with the H&R springs. If you want some stance, better ride and better performance then go with the MSSs.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

canuckttrs said:


> Know that the mss kit is a fixed single spring in the front and so no lowering at all in the front. The rears are height adjustable though.
> 
> IMO the mss kit is if you want to take your car to the track regularly and don't want to fork over more money for a kwv3 kit. Ride quality is subjective


This is incorrect. The front is lowered 15mm (I think that is the right amount) and now they have made it adjustable so you can go a bit lower. 

Also while there is a track version of the set, there is also a street version.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Yep, what he said! Great stance and much better performance than OEM. I have no first hand knowledge of how it compares to H&R though but damn, these are really great!


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

The new kits for MSS are front and rear adjustable. I didn't want that, and the 15mm (as measured by ME) is perfect. Then the back can be whatever you want (mine is a slightly higher at the moment). Frankly the MSS system just feels better... And I gotta say, saving a few bux on a 60K car is not worth it... Go big (Coilover), go smart (MSS), or go home...


----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

I put H&R springs in a previous car, and while I found them to be pretty good, they're definitely not in the same league as the MSS kit.

I wasn't after lowering with my car, I was after less crashy over bumps and less dive under braking, which the MSS kit delivered in spades. I think I only got a 5mm drop at the front, lowered 15 at the back to make the car sit as flat as possible.

Initially, I was a bit unsure of whether the extra cost was worth it, but after buying, I've got no regrets.

Cheers,
matt


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

I'd measure again. They do settle a bit. Mine is likely on the heavy side of "unsprung" weight though. But I need to get corner weights.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

keitth24 said:


> Canukttrs...where abouts are in you Canada..i'm assuming your Canadian =)...if you are from Canada which website did you order from or did you get it at a local parts store?


west coast. bought them off a fellow forum member who wanted to get kwv3 so i can't help you with the purchase. i think awe can help you out, i recall they were getting some other people h&r springs awhile back.

if i tracked my car i would consider upgrading the springs from h&r but i find the ride more than acceptable for a DD which is all it's used for at this time. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks guys for all the great feedback. I am very happy to hear that you all are so pleased with your kits! It means a lot to us that we deliver on our claims. I would have posted sooner but I was enjoying my kit on track at PIR today  

Everyone have a great holiday weekend! :beer:


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

I would love to go MSS, but I cannot imagine my car any lower than factory height for a DD. I know it may look a little better, but for practicality I just cant do it. I have an update RSB but I am definitely not happy with the performance of the suspension on the track. I find that all of the "performance" springs on the market just lower the car too much.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

derek8819 said:


> I would love to go MSS, but I cannot imagine my car any lower than factory height for a DD. I know it may look a little better, but for practicality I just cant do it. I have an update RSB but I am definitely not happy with the performance of the suspension on the track. I find that all of the "performance" springs on the market just lower the car too much.


The standard front spring on MSS only lowers the front by 15mm, but you can get the adjustable front spring and stay with stock ride height both front and rear. No change required


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

derek8819 said:


> I would love to go MSS, but I cannot imagine my car any lower than factory height for a DD. I know it may look a little better, but for practicality I just cant do it. I have an update RSB but I am definitely not happy with the performance of the suspension on the track. I find that all of the "performance" springs on the market just lower the car too much.





[email protected] said:


> The standard front spring on MSS only lowers the front by 15mm, but you can get the adjustable front spring and stay with stock ride height both front and rear. No change required


Derek,
where are you in the Canada...? We have customers of our kits Canada and we may be able to link you up with a customer close by. 

Jeff,
may be worth linking up with Keith and we can get him to see an MSS equipped car for the ride look and maybe a ride in a car - assuming we can get one of our customers to oblige.

All are Gents and I suspect they will be more than happy to help.


@Keith, one of the things am also looking at is to keep the OEM front springs and just buy an MSS rear kit for those who really want to stay at OEM ride height as opposed to buying an MSS adjustable front to achieve the same. Perhaps we could get you to also test that – thus keep the OEM fronts and test out an MSS rear kit and feedback.

To date our tests have been positive with OEM fronts and MSS rears.

If it works for you then the rear kit only upgrade may be worth a look.

Let us know – am sure Jeff will pick this up.

Thanks

William


----------



## keitth24 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey thanks for the info. I'm from Canada as well, in Toronto. I'm not really after a super low look but I wouldn't mind slightly lower. I'm actually into the performance aspects. I had h&r in my old 225 TT and thought they were pretty good so I was wondering how these MSS ones feel. I don't mind paying more if I think they are worth it. Are there any distributors in Canada?


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

keitth24 said:


> OK so I have been reading for a while and I know that MSS springs are supposed to be really good. They are also much more expensive than say H&R springs. Can anyone shed some light as to if they are worth it and is there a dramatic difference from H&R springs? Thanks





[email protected] said:


> Good Question. MSS is not a lowering or sport spring kit. Because of the stacked rear spring design, it really accomplishes two things that are generally not compatable. We are able to run a much stiffer rear spring than any spring kit to really enhance the dynamic capabilities of the car AND with the second spring markedly improve the ride, especially over rougher roads.
> 
> This all happens seamlessly and really lets the excellent Magneride damper shine. It really competes with coilovers especially when using the optional adjustable front spring. And you keep the S button functionality. It really goes against comventional wisdom, but works great. Many on the forum here are using the Sports kit and are very happy with the results.
> 
> ...





canuckttrs said:


> I have h&r springs on my rs and they ride pretty close to oem but also lowers the car a bit too. The stance is just perfect IMO.
> 
> Know that the mss kit is a fixed single spring in the front and so no lowering at all in the front.(edit: fixed lowering afaik) The rears are height adjustable though.
> 
> ...


Hi Gents,
agreed with all your points.

Keith,
Jeff is spot-on with the explanation and to add to the above, we will be doing some discount offers in September - effectively from next week - to celebrate our growing followers on our Facebook page and also our website traffic growth. 

I have drafted the offer and will leave it to Jeff to announce this next week.

You may care to look at an MSS Kit next week as I will aim to go some way to address parts of your opening query.

William


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

keitth24 said:


> Hey thanks for the info. I'm from Canada as well, in Toronto. I'm not really after a super low look but I wouldn't mind slightly lower. I'm actually into the performance aspects. I had h&r in my old 225 TT and thought they were pretty good so I was wondering how these MSS ones feel. I don't mind paying more if I think they are worth it. Are there any distributors in Canada?


 Keith,
Jeff owns Americas region and we ship all products direct- Shipping takes less than 5 days - local Customs pending.

We have shipped to a number of customers in Toronto so far - drop me a line and I will introduce you to them on email and you can ask direct questions.

[email protected]

Though note that next week we will be making the MSS KITS a more attractive purchase for the month of September...which also happens to be the month of my birthday...yep, I will be 18-yrs old again...

William


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Gents,
> agreed with all your points.
> 
> Keith,
> ...


Looking forward to the announcement / offer. I have been considering your spring kit and this might just help me make up my mind.


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

TunaTT said:


> Looking forward to the announcement / offer. I have been considering your spring kit and this might just help me make up my mind.


 TunaTT,
Cool and I got the feeling that we need to do something about the cost for the kits to get people on-board so am exploring what I can do to get things moving - the product is well received so no issues there. We just need to land it to you guys at an _interesting_ price I guess.

Am working hard on Eibach to bring our manufacturing cost down, which I can then pass on to people so the announcement is my first attack and I hope we get support from the good people here.

If you are sat on the fence in regards to MSS Spring Kits then use the announcement to get yourself a kit.

Simply put...more support from our fellow enthusiasts’ here means we can get back to Eibach with a stronger order book which means we get improved discounts on the next 250 units I want to order. That will help me to land the kits at a price we would all like.

Heck, if I can land kits well below $1,000 then I certainly will though I need strong order numbers to make that happen.

- You know the product hopefully by now; 
- You may have seen/read the reviews to date - it is on our web site at www.msskits.com 
- Those with the kits are enjoying the 5 promises we made about our product; 
- We are about to bring on non-MagneRide kits and VW Scirocco kits;

...so we welcome your support in all the regions round the globe where we have MSS points of contacts thus...;

- [email protected] for Asia region
- [email protected] for Americas region
- [email protected] for Australia and New Zealand region
- [email protected] *interim *for EMEA region

We all have the kits on our cars and are able to answer queries / questions relating to MSS Spring Kits.

Supporting the above are our current customers and they are mostly here – good bunch on all things cars and not just our products so able to give a balanced view.


William


----------



## keitth24 (Dec 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Keith,
> Jeff owns Americas region and we ship all products direct- Shipping takes less than 5 days - local Customs pending.
> 
> We have shipped to a number of customers in Toronto so far - drop me a line and I will introduce you to them on email and you can ask direct questions.
> ...



My birthday is in September as well lol. Possible birthday present if things look attractive


----------



## TunaTT (Oct 25, 2010)

William,
Thanks for the reply. Looking forward to getting your springs on the car, I have a great shop in my area that I have already talk to about installing them. Will be looking to order soon.
Thanks again.


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

keitth24 said:


> My birthday is in September as well lol. Possible birthday present if things look attractive





TunaTT said:


> William,
> Thanks for the reply. Looking forward to getting your springs on the car, I have a great shop in my area that I have already talk to about installing them. Will be looking to order soon.
> Thanks again.


 Thx Gents.

Welcome and appreciate the support.

William


----------



## scaster (Sep 1, 2013)

Driving with MSS sports kit for the last 2 weeks. Prior to MSS, driving SF financial district streets which are in complete disrepair produced shutters through the chassis outside of sport mode. In sport mode, completely unusable for SF streets. With MSS, suspension is supple and has compliance with marked improvements in control. Steering feel has firmed up and no crashing over the same SF streets. Non sport mode TTRS with MSS sport is similar in composure to the 2013 S4 I drove last week. The improvements to sport mode are greater and usable for streets. Compared to basic springs, these are expensive. For what MSS delivers, they are well worth the spend.

MSS brings the RS to where Quattro should have been from the factory. Superb calibration work. Thanks William.


----------



## MSS Automotive (Mar 20, 2013)

scaster said:


> Driving with MSS sports kit for the last 2 weeks. Prior to MSS, driving SF financial district streets which are in complete disrepair produced shutters through the chassis outside of sport mode. In sport mode, completely unusable for SF streets. With MSS, suspension is supple and has compliance with marked improvements in control. Steering feel has firmed up and no crashing over the same SF streets. Non sport mode TTRS with MSS sport is similar in composure to the 2013 S4 I drove last week. The improvements to sport mode are greater and usable for streets. Compared to basic springs, these are expensive. For what MSS delivers, they are well worth the spend.
> 
> MSS brings the RS to where Quattro should have been from the factory. Superb calibration work. Thanks William.


 Thank you for the feedback and also for the business.

We are all pleased that the MSS Spring Kit has made a difference and agree that it does add to what is a fantastic car in real terms just requiring some minor tweaks.

Thanks again.

William


----------



## psabo (Oct 3, 2008)

keitth24 said:


> OK so I have been reading for a while and I know that MSS springs are supposed to be really good. They are also much more expensive than say H&R springs. Can anyone shed some light as to if they are worth it and is there a dramatic difference from H&R springs? Thanks


I researched all suspension options and chose MSS. I have to say that the ride has improved 100% in both normal and sport modes. I also will say that all the claims that I read and talked to William at MSS about with regard to the springs actually are true. It has improved ride quality over bumps, tightened it up around corners and on acceleration. I would say that the design of the MSS spring kit goes well beyond just replacement springs or the traditional spring lowering kit. (I don't understand all the science behind it but it really works)
I will say that the MSS spring kit has turned a great driving/ handling car into an even better one.


----------



## keitth24 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mss ordered


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

psabo - I am glad your enjoying your kit & seeing that the performace is "as advertised". The 
science behind the MSS kits is counter intuitive and has to experienced! Thanks for the business :beer: 

keitth24 - Thanks for the order & looking forward to your feedback!


----------

